# When did a Dog Become a Man's Wife ???



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 18, 2007)

Source: Times Of India

*AP* - A man in southern India married a female dog in a traditional Hindu ceremony as an attempt to atone for stoning two other dogs to death - an act he believes cursed him - a newspaper reported Tuesday.
 P. Selvakumar married the sari-draped former stray named Selvi, chosen by family members and then bathed and clothed for the ceremony Sunday at a Hindu temple in the southern state of Tamil Nadu, the Hindustan Times newspaper said.
 Selvakumar, 33, told the paper he had been suffering since he stoned two *dogs to death and hung their bodies from a tree* 15 years ago.
 "After that my legs and hands got paralysed and I lost hearing in one ear,"  he said in the report.
The paper said an astrologer had told Selvakumar the wedding was the only way he could cure the maladies. It did not say whether his situation had improved.
 Deeply superstitious people in rural India sometimes organise weddings to dogs and other animals, believing it can ward off certain curses.
 The paper showed a picture of Selvakumar sitting next to the dog, which was  wearing an orange sari and a flower garland.
 The paper said the groom and his family then had a feast, while the dog got a  *bun.

*img118.imageshack.us/img118/5586/1411dogalgxi6.jpg

===============================================
*Are* PETA *hearing this

Feast for the family while pooh dog was given a Rs 2 bun

Da** people are superstitious


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2007)

thats *****y


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2007)

whof, WTF?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 18, 2007)

In TN,there is a girl wedding donkey for rain etc few yrs back and all.superstitions!
I have seen pumpkins with devil like faces drawn hanging on homes,hotels etc in TN and Karnataka.they are saying that bad things will not happen by hanging pumpkins etc


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 18, 2007)

Funy man,superstitious man,barbarian. Ha ha ha maryng a dog.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2007)

Look at her... she is SHY


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 18, 2007)

shy n felng pain 4 misng her lover.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 18, 2007)

... this is totally insane.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

Stupidity.. Does he plan to have a kid with his WIFE??


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 18, 2007)

Kid.  man + dog =mandog.ha ha ha.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

^^ Its not mandog... Its Dogman.
Maybe  new comic series will start after him.. 
DOGMAN!!!!


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 18, 2007)

We hav seen creatures with head of dog @ man's torso in 'mummy' we r goin 2 see it  bcomin real lets wait @ watch 4 this mythological being


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

^^Lol


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 18, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> ^^ Its not mandog... Its Dogman.
> Maybe  new comic series will start after him..
> DOGMAN!!!!


It is a nice idea.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 18, 2007)

It happens only in India


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 18, 2007)

Aree yeh to kuch bhi nahi hai maine toh makhhi se shadi kar li.Par in dona ka hybrid kaisa hoga.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 18, 2007)

But in my View ... For DOGMAN to be possible ... roles shld be reversed ......... i.e. Male Dog and Female ___________   only then it cld be a possibility ......... 

PS : hope its nt illegal to say this here


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2007)

A Bunch of retards...


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 18, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Aree yeh to kuch bhi nahi hai maine toh makhhi se shadi kar li.



To phir to tu bimar chal raha hoga aajkal


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 18, 2007)

^^Aree right guess.I have pain in the AR$.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 18, 2007)

^^ lol


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2007)

lol

do people still believe in intraspecies breeding resulting in some hybrid? Thats not possible.


----------



## azzu (Nov 18, 2007)

lol saw this on Local telugu news paper


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 18, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Aree yeh to kuch bhi nahi hai maine toh makhhi se shadi kar li.Par in dona ka hybrid kaisa hoga.


.how is ur family ???How many children u ve now.ve u divorsed with her


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok now,

Calm now

An Update: The Dog after marriage was bound in a leash & instead of going to the room with the man was bound to the chain in the corridor.

The next day the man never bothered about her & they fed with leftover rice .She was never taken for the walk.Worse no one was able to listen to her.She was also not not allowed to talk with her clan...

Finally some daring Digit & Peta members unhooked the chain......She ran away & is now in court filing papers for divorce.She asked her fellow clan about the court granting divorce...to which prompt was the reply.

The reply " Arrey dont worry Indian courts are specialists in Divorce Law rather than anyother laws "

< This is just my conscience writing ,an element of imagination .Please dont take it in any wrong sense >..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 18, 2007)

no honeymoon?eh.


----------



## Voldy (Nov 18, 2007)

haha  weirdo man   this is a tough competitor for "the lord of the idiots" job 
hope we will see a birth and rise of a new species. hmmm... but what we called his offspring may be homocanids (scientific name of human + dog )


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 18, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> How many children u ve now.


Hue to nahi hain lekin family planning ki hai aurr soch raha huin ki DUS BARA Hazzzzzzzzzzzzzzarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr kafi honge considering the AVG square kilometer population in urban areas of India.I think i'll be Bhell bithin dha limitzs.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 18, 2007)

This is what i call Marrying a REAL B1TCH!!


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^^^ lol


BUT THIS IS REALLY INSANE N DISGUSTIN N STUPID N SUPERSTITIOUS N FUNNY .....

WEN WIL WE OVERCOME THESE SUPERSTITIOUS N STOP BELIEVIN THESE STUPID SUCKIN ASTROLOGERS N OTHER SUCH PERSONS?? :MAD:


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 20, 2007)

Ya read this news few days ago on digg.
Very disturbing and embarrassing news ,especially when yöü belong to that state. 
Hope he doesnt get any health relates issues from the dog...
Anyway if could have consulted a doc before doing this stupid thing.
These news make india a joke in front of the whole world.


----------



## chesss (Nov 20, 2007)

bechare kutta 


> It happens only in India


 nahi re amrica mein toh ek ne godhi(horse-female) ke saath shaadi kar li thi. and not because of superstition but coz he was in love with it. a freakin zoophile!


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 20, 2007)

Very sad to see these things happen in this day and age


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2007)

Re aasmaan ke chamkele taro
kuthon se shadi karne walon ki gand maaro

what is this world comming to?
are we literally "going to the dogs"?


----------



## vish786 (Nov 20, 2007)

Rofl


----------



## cynosure (Nov 22, 2007)

What happened to the man's legs and hands. Are they alright now?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

I dont want to abuse any community,that may be their custom still... have seen in same state,when someone dies,they will sit him upon a cart and all will dance(?) goes in a procession and goes on...wth?this is reality.


----------



## hullap (Nov 26, 2007)

OMFG


----------



## jck (Dec 31, 2008)

i hope they checked the sex of the dog before forcing this upon h**


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Wtf? Insane i must say


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 31, 2008)

How come some one brings this year old post up?
     Please guys check the date on thread before committing to that post reply button.


----------



## jck (Dec 31, 2008)

whats the problem in discussing an old post


----------



## mrintech (Dec 31, 2008)

lol... Kalyug  Good NEWS


----------



## red_devil (Dec 31, 2008)

jck said:


> i hope they checked the sex of the dog before forcing this upon h**



LMAO !!

how didn't all the others with their DOGMAN and MANDOG theory think about this ?? 

<pS; if old threads are this funny then i guess we could do with a little bit of digging up  >


----------



## rajk (Jan 5, 2009)

heard that Aiswarya rai too Married a Tree

*www.shaarique.com/when-aishwarya-married-a-tree/


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 5, 2009)

lol STUPID man


----------



## gigyaster (Jan 5, 2009)

This thing happens only in India, Proud to be an Indian.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 5, 2009)

Call the animal rights people rofllmao..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 5, 2009)

While I do not condone what he did fifteen years back, I pity the man for his ignorance. I am sure he/or his family would have to borrow for this.

And the rest of you can sit comfortably in your armchairs and laugh.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2009)

welcome to Sajjanpur...lol


----------

